# Spark plugs 66 GTO Tripower



## deichinger (Aug 9, 2019)

What are the best spark plugs for the 66 GTO Tripower?


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I like NGK, not only on tripower....NGK R5670-6......6 is the heat range

.with a .035 gap....spark plugs are always wearing toward a wider gap, not narrower. I have run them wider .040, .045....but don’t like it. As it wears toward wider it leads to hard starts etc.

so even with a peteonix and flamethrower coil I run a .035 gap,...but try it a few ways and see what you like...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've been running AC R44's for years.....hard to find now. R45's will work. X2 for the .035 gap, whatever you choose to run.


----------

